# Bolens Model Line Brochure - 1968



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Introduces a new Bolens 770, a lighter duty lawn tractor.
Another change for 68 is the new white wheels on the 1250.

front cover


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 2


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 3


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 4


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 5


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 6


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 7


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 8


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 9


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 10


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

pagw 11


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 12


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 13


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 14


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 15


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 16


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 17


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 18


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 19


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 20


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 21


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 22


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 23


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

rear cover


----------

